# Fiddle, Mandolin and Guitar Lessons - Victoria area



## Texas Fiddler (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm teaching one-on-one fiddle, mandolin and rhythm guitar lessons out of my private studio in Mission Valley, TX close to Victoria. No experience necesary. Very limited weekday evening spots available. I also have lots of collectable vintage instruments for sale. Mainly teens to 60's Gibsons. Please contact me for more info if interested.

Thanks!

Wade


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

.


----------



## Texas Fiddler (Jan 5, 2013)

2 funny...


----------

